# New GTR photos



## photo (Jun 30, 2001)

OMG it years since my last post here, any how.

Ian from Litchfield Imports lent me his R35 for a photoshot, and here are the results - enjoy.


----------



## markyboy.1967 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Pics*

Superb pics.. Love the work around the GTR...You certainly have skills...


----------



## Blackburn (Feb 4, 2007)

just 2 words:
f*cking amazing!!!!


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

fantastic shots !


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

Incredible !!!!


----------



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)

very nice shots! congrats. But in the second one is the car really stealthy in the background.
What light is this on the third pic?

cheers


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

more more more !!!! Love the car so much I was one of the Famouse five that went to Japan to see the launch at the Tokyo motor show


----------



## NBM33 (Jan 15, 2006)

Great Photography.............. Mean and moody.


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

Cool Pics :bowdown1:


----------



## photo (Jun 30, 2001)

I would like to edit this post but the edit tab is not visable when signed, by accident I have loaded Abobe 98 profile instead of srgb so I have reloaded the srgb version


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

Us mere motals only get a limited time to edit after posting :wavey: Then its set in stone


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Absolutely stunning pictures.


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Welcome back Nigel. Great photo's as always.


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

yowsah!!!!!!!!!!!!! im getting me one of those babies:bowdown1:


----------



## chris singleton (Jul 20, 2005)

Stunning :smokin:

Good work fella :thumbsup:


----------



## WPL (Sep 24, 2004)

Amazing, how did you do that? well done!!


----------



## photo (Jun 30, 2001)

WPL said:


> Amazing, how did you do that? well done!!


Tracking rig, lighting and Photoshop


----------



## photo (Jun 30, 2001)

*Another one*


----------



## rasonline (Mar 24, 2005)

wow those pics look stunning.. do you have any R32 pics?


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

Great work! Thanks for sharing. :squintdan


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Amazing photo's and photoshop skills


----------



## (00\skyline/00) (Feb 23, 2007)

OMG this is the BEST photo shoot ive ever seen of the GT-R,
Very Professional, i hope to see more photo shoot soon :thumbsup: 



photo said:


> OMG it years since my last post here, any how.
> 
> Ian from Litchfield Imports lent me his R35 for a photoshot, and here are the results - enjoy.


----------



## Light-R (Apr 23, 2007)

amazing mate
photogod really


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

(00\skyline/00) said:


> OMG this is the BEST photo shoot ive ever seen of the GT-R,
> Very Professional, i hope to see more photo shoot soon :thumbsup:


I concur, by far the best photos of the GT-R i've seen upto now.


----------



## TSUCHIYA-KUN (Mar 19, 2007)

beautiful photos!!!! thx for share


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Sweet pix. Thanks for posting. Is there any chance of high res of the first one (say, 1920 x 1200)?


----------



## photo (Jun 30, 2001)

hipogtr said:


> Sweet pix. Thanks for posting. Is there any chance of high res of the first one (say, 1920 x 1200)?


I dont tend to let higher res digital files out than the ones already posted unless they have been commissioned.

If Nissan had commisioned these images, then they would have probably release them as screen shots.


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

Please let some of your secrets out,.... what made the wispy white traces in the first and last shot????


----------



## TJW964 (Dec 21, 2007)

Cool shots. Really well done. As you say, professional stuff.
When do you want my R32 GTR ? LOL.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Scott said:


> Please let some of your secrets out,.... what made the wispy white traces in the first and last shot????


Someone practicing with a light saber? 

Stunning work as always Mr. photo :bowdown1:


----------



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

Uh.... WOW... 

Thats the only word to describe it... :thumbsup:


----------



## Kanzen (Aug 2, 2007)

Absolutely stunning work.:smokin:


----------



## photo (Jun 30, 2001)

*Darth Vader lighting*



Scott said:


> Please let some of your secrets out,.... what made the wispy white traces in the first and last shot????


I knew that the old light sabre would come in handy sometime - it was a bugger focusing with the Darth Vader mask on though......even with live preview on a Phase One back.....


----------



## Sayen (Nov 7, 2007)

Can you please send me or post those in high resolution?

I would love to set them as Wallpaper


----------



## Andy Hornsby (Mar 22, 2003)

davew said:


> yowsah!!!!!!!!!!!!! im getting me one of those babies:bowdown1:


I never expected anything less Dave!:chuckle:



Pictures are mint! The best I've seen of the new car and it make the Black look sooooooo nice. Well done.


----------



## photo (Jun 30, 2001)

*Hi res images*



Sayen said:


> Can you please send me or post those in high resolution?
> 
> I would love to set them as Wallpaper


Quite a few people have asked if they can have them hi res for wallpaper etc

I don’t tend to give away images as it is unless they have been paid for.

For example Redline magazine asked if they could use the front tracking shot as a single A4 shot with the next issue. They are giving away 4 'art cards/prints' with the next mag.

A price and usage terms were agreed and the image was emailed.

Distributing image hi res over the net is not a great business model unless someone has bought the rights to do so.

Sorry no one has at this point.


----------

